# Crisfield, October 6th & 7th.



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Mr. Farmer,
I though I would post here so everyone can get the info.
Nothing current on the Sportscast website about specifics for the
Nationals in Crisfield on October 6th & 7th.
Where exactly is it, hours of the day, specific events, seminars,
can one camp on site, etc., etc., etc.
Thanks

Roy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Roy,

I'm no longer on the SCUSA board but it is my understanding that they are trying to move the Nationals to a field near the OBX.

here is a link to a tread on the SCUSA forum that Bob is discussing the possible new field.

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=950

I'm sure he will get the info out as soon as possible.

Tommy


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

*SCUSA Nationals now in Jarvisburg, NC*

SCUSA Nationals
October 6th and 7th, 2007
Jarvisburg, NC
Just behind the Weeping Radish Farm Brewery



















Roy


----------

